# Cape Town declared a Disaster Area



## Hooked (15/10/17)

To all the residents of Cape Town and surrounding areas AND to all the peeps who will be coming here on holiday in December: Cape Town has been declared a Disaster Area (in so far as water is concerned). I've attached a picture taken from the Internet, of a sign at Cape Town International Airport. This is truly a crisis situation. Please everyone, use water sparingly. Just remember, every shower you take means less drinking water that is available.
*
How much water does it use? (copied from Internet)*
Shower: 20 litres (2 minutes)
Toilet: 9 litres (per flush)
Dishes and laundry: 9 litres (per sink)
Daily hygiene (hands and face): 3 litres (per wash)
Brushing teeth: 0.15 litres (per brush)

In my area, the Swartland Municipality is going to start cutting off water supply altogether for certain times of the day. The areas will differ, just like when we rolling black-outs with electricity. Now it's rolling dry-outs. Sounds funny - but no-one's laughing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (16/10/17)

Anyone have any tips on maintaining a pool? 
The water level is below the skimmer box already so I cannot filter. The pump is in serious need of a backwash and rinse. The water is about as green as a pavement outside a smokkel-huis and I'm starting to worry about mosquitos now. 
I cannot use the borehole water as I've had it tested already, its only good for the trees.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/10/17)

Cespian said:


> Anyone have any tips on maintaining a pool?
> The water level is below the skimmer box already so I cannot filter. The pump is in serious need of a backwash and rinse. The water is about as green as a pavement outside a smokkel-huis and I'm starting to worry about mosquitos now.
> I cannot use the borehole water as I've had it tested already, its only good for the trees.


Use one of those floating pool covers to reduce evaporation and probably acquire a rainwater storage tank.
Look into recycling the backwash. http://www.health.nsw.gov.au/environment/factsheets/Pages/swimming-pool-backwash.aspx
Pool Water Saver, available as a diy kit R1400. https://www.facebook.com/PoolWaterSaver/

or I spose you could drain it and turn it into a skateboard park for the local kids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (16/10/17)

blujeenz said:


> Use one of those floating pool covers to reduce evaporation and probably acquire a rainwater storage tank.
> Look into recycling the backwash. http://www.health.nsw.gov.au/environment/factsheets/Pages/swimming-pool-backwash.aspx
> Pool Water Saver, available as a diy kit R1400. https://www.facebook.com/PoolWaterSaver/
> 
> or I spose you could drain it and turn it into a skateboard park for the local kids.



I think its a bit too late for me to be recycling backwash water because there isnt enough water in to perform the task. But thats a pretty epic addon - I shall definitely look into it... R1400 aint bad at all. Thanks man!

Jojo tanks are wack expensive, but I suppose its a worth while investment. Ive got a few bottles below the gutters, but it aint catching enough to even make a minute difference. 

I struggle to keep up with the noise my 2 buggers make (and theyre 7 and 5 years old), imagine a group of laaities shouting a combination of "lank" and "kiff" and "totally gnarley" all the time.

(seeing as though its 2017 and special snowflakes get offended by everything, I apologise if I offended you with my skateboard lingo stereotype).

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/10/17)

Cespian said:


> I think its a bit too late for me to be recycling backwash water because there isnt enough water in to perform the task. But thats a pretty epic addon - I shall definitely look into it... R1400 aint bad at all. Thanks man!
> 
> Jojo tanks are wack expensive, but I suppose its a worth while investment. Ive got a few bottles below the gutters, but it aint catching enough to even make a minute difference.
> 
> ...


LOL
I hear you on the JoJo tanks, I picked up recycled olive 250L plastic shipping drums from Plastics for Africa at R300 a pop, but there are cheaper options in the Parow industrial area's.
http://www.bg-servers.co.za/online.asp?controller=pages&view=load&id=home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (16/10/17)

Hooked said:


> To all the residents of Cape Town and surrounding areas AND to all the peeps who will be coming here on holiday in December: Cape Town has been declared a Disaster Area (in so far as water is concerned). I've attached a picture taken from the Internet, of a sign at Cape Town International Airport. This is truly a crisis situation. Please everyone, use water sparingly. Just remember, every shower you take means less drinking water that is available.
> *
> How much water does it use? (copied from Internet)*
> Shower: 20 litres (2 minutes)
> ...



That pic is photoshopped even some of the people are photoshopped in, perhaps for “dramatic effect”.... but non the less ,yes ,water is a crisis in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/10/17)

That picture is...TOP KEK.

No water is not kek though.

I will be heading down in Dec to save all your women, luckily for me I love your icey seal infested waters and I drink the blood of hippies so I'm all good.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (16/10/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> That picture is...TOP KEK.
> 
> No water is not kek though.
> 
> I will be heading down in Dec to save all your women, luckily for me I love your icey seal infested waters and I drink the blood of hippies so I'm all good.



"Saving all our women"?? 
In that case, while youre here, the perfect swim spot is in Gaansbaai, around 150km from Cape Town Central or Falsebay (right next to Muizenberg) around 30kms from the CBD. It is preferable to wear a black wetsuit and please remember to go out beyond the break with a long board (at least 10ft). Paddling vigorously will be advantageous to acquire the best experience quicker than you can imagine. Apparently swimming with chum in your wetsuit helps with muscle cramps, but I'm sure the local fishermen can hook you up at the beach. Look for accomodation in Hanover Park. The locals are very friendly and will invite you into a "clique" in no time, and you will have access to as many litres of hippie blood as you seek by completing a few menial tasks.


Hit me up if you have free time when youre here. For now I will just continue believeing that you look and sound like Rick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/10/17)

Cespian said:


> "Saving all our women"??
> In that case, while youre here, the perfect swim spot is in Gaansbaai, around 150km from Cape Town Central or Falsebay (right next to Muizenberg) around 30kms from the CBD. It is preferable to wear a black wetsuit and please remember to go out beyond the break with a long board (at least 10ft). Paddling vigorously will be advantageous to acquire the best experience quicker than you can imagine. Apparently swimming with chum in your wetsuit helps with muscle cramps, but I'm sure the local fishermen can hook you up at the beach. Look for accomodation in Hanover Park. The locals are very friendly and will invite you into a "clique" in no time, and you will have access to as many litres of hippie blood as you seek by completing a few menial tasks.
> 
> 
> Hit me up if you have free time when youre here. For now I will just continue believeing that you look and sound like Rick.



I'm not sure but I think you may be trying to get me eaten by a great white. I actually have the most unnatural non-fear of sharks, I've swam during the sardine run, fished in mozambique in waist high water with my bait in my pocket, I should probably be more responsible. Last time in CPT the only thing that came and messed with me was a seal, which was really cute and everyone thought I was batshit trying to pet it and swimming around with it. I did get stung by something though, everything with venom hates me, I've been stung/bitten by just about any kind of venomous critter. 

Maybe I'm just used to all the poplaps up here, but CPT has waaaaay hotter babes :`) I hear cape town is very "clique" but I find Joburg to be the same, the last time someone asked me if my balls were steel or completely missing because I was swimming on one the windiest days, so atleast cape town people do speak to you, in Joburg no one ever approaches me unless I have my camera out, then everyone is my best friend :`)

Oh to keep things on track, if you guys pull up your socks you will be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (16/10/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I'm not sure but I think you may be trying to get me eaten by a great white. I actually have the most unnatural non-fear of sharks, I've swam during the sardine run, fished in mozambique in waist high water with my bait in my pocket, I should probably be more responsible. Last time in CPT the only thing that came and messed with me was a seal, which was really cute and everyone thought I was batshit trying to pet it and swimming around with it. I did get stung by something though, everything with venom hates me, I've been stung/bitten by just about any kind of venomous critter.
> 
> Maybe I'm just used to all the poplaps up here, but CPT has waaaaay hotter babes :`) I hear cape town is very "clique" but I find Joburg to be the same, the last time someone asked me if my balls were steel or completely missing because I was swimming on one the windiest days, so atleast cape town people do speak to you, in Joburg no one ever approaches me unless I have my camera out, then everyone is my best friend :`)
> 
> Oh to keep things on track, if you guys pull up your socks you will be fine.



Damn, you're onto me... for the record, if any poor soul reads my message and is considering it, please use the device below to regain your right to call yourself human:




I see youre quite the thrill seeker. Ive been in CPT all my life and I am batshit scared of the ocean, despite pumping blood worm in deep waters and coming out alive (during this process, one becomes enveloped in a pool of blood) - never again, I rather dishonoured my father and revoked my right to sit at the table.

Seals are like the pigeons of the sea. 

Considering your lack of fear, rather spend your beach days on the West Coast.


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/10/17)

Cespian said:


> Damn, you're onto me... for the record, if any poor soul reads my message and is considering it, please use the device below to regain your right to call yourself human:
> 
> View attachment 110520
> 
> ...



That's where I swam with the seal weskus ek se my bru aweh aweh 

I've been shot at twice in Joburg, and had a gun pointed at me more than a few times, aint nothing in the ocean tried to shoot me. The only thing scary about CPT is your drivers.


----------



## Cespian (16/10/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> The only thing scary about CPT is your drivers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/10/17)

Cespian said:


> Jojo tanks are wack expensive, but I suppose its a worth while investment. Ive got a few bottles below the gutters, but it aint catching enough to even make a minute difference.



@Cespian Jojo tanks are definitely worth it - and IF there's rain you'd be surprised how quickly they fill up. I use the water in mine mainly for washing the house windows and my car. I don't have any grass to water, as I had my entire front and back gardens paved. Now they're not only water-wise, but waterless! If you do get a Jojo, get someone to attach two taps to it (I think it's called a T-connection, because that's what it looks like). I have a looooong hosepipe attached to each tap - one hosepipe for the back where the Jojo and one for the front. The front has is connected via a pipe to the JoJo - they just chopped a small hole in the wall between the front and back to get it through. Each tap can be opened separately, so you can use either hosepipe. BUT I had to have a motor installed, otherwise the water coming out of the Jojo was a mere trickle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/10/17)

Gersh said:


> That pic is photoshopped even some of the people are photoshopped in, perhaps for “dramatic effect”.... but non the less ,yes ,water is a crisis in Cape Town



Do you really think it's photoshopped @Gersh ? What makes you think that?


----------



## Gersh (16/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Do you really think it's photoshopped @Gersh ? What makes you think that?



Zoom into the people with cameras and check the sign at the back the edges looks erased


----------



## Mr. B (20/11/17)

Cespian said:


> I think its a bit too late for me to be recycling backwash water because there isnt enough water in to perform the task. But thats a pretty epic addon - I shall definitely look into it... R1400 aint bad at all. Thanks man!
> 
> Jojo tanks are wack expensive, but I suppose its a worth while investment. Ive got a few bottles below the gutters, but it aint catching enough to even make a minute difference.
> 
> ...


Is this one of the offended special snowflakes you are referring to?






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (20/11/17)

Mr. B said:


> Is this one of the offended special snowflakes you are referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im stealing this to use on other forums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

